

Pirate Bay Founder Guilty of Hacking, Sentenced to Two Years in Prison - Kiro
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-guilty-of-hacking-sentenced-to-two-years-in-prison-130620/

======
sebcat
Interesting side track:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judiciary_of_Sweden](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judiciary_of_Sweden)
In district court, there's one judge and three lay judges appointed by
politicians. I've always found this strange.

~~~
runarb
What is strange with that? This setup are quite common in Civil law[0]. I
believe it roughly works the same way at least in the other Scandinavian
countries and Germany to.

0:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_law_(legal_system)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_law_\(legal_system\))

~~~
sebcat
They're lay people and tend to follow the professional judge. They are often
times more biased than professional judges when it comes to high-morals (I
have no data supporting this claim, but remember that these people want to
judge). There's two levels of indirection from the people (they are elected by
elected politicians).

I don't like it. The law is immutable in a trial and should be interpreted by
a professional judge. The control mechanism preventing the judge from unfair
interpretation should not be amateur, social conservative, middle age men
participating in police interest groups on their spare time ("jäv", happened
more than once)

Of course, no system is perfect.

~~~
dfc
I did a quick search for jav but none of the results were titled "introduction
to jav for americans." Can you explain jav? Is jav the police interest groups?

Police interest group sounds like a a group of tommy tactical types that wear
cargo pants, and spend a lot of their time at the range or talking about what
they EDC.

------
jedanbik
I don't understand, why would he hack a company with tax info? I really cannot
think of one good reason. Did he make any public statements about it? Did he
do it from his apartment in Cambodia? Why does his apartment in Cambodia enter
the story? I am perplexed.

~~~
pathy
He leaked (or someone else with access) some 10k personal identification
numbers of people with hidden identities (cops, domestic abuse victims etc).

As far as I can remember form the investigation protocol, he hacked the
company/ies when he was in Cambodia. He used one of his computers there if
memory serves. He also talked on IRC about the hack when connecting from
Cambodia if I recall correctly.

My memory is a bit hazy on where the logs were found, but I think it was on an
encrypted partition on one of his computers, IRC logs and putty logs. Or
something along those lines. The putty logs matched the connection logs from
the hack.

The investigation protocol was 'leaked' on Wikileaks in the begin of the
trial. It is in Swedish but the logs are, imo, pretty convincing, suggesting
that he was the one/one of the people behind the hack.

This will with all likelihood get appealed to a higher instance.

~~~
notimetorelax
What were his reasons to do this? It seems to be a horrible idea to "leak"
identities of domestic abuse victims.

~~~
pathy
If I recall that wasn't clear. The IRC logs were quite the jumbled mess of
Meth and hacking discussion. "For the lulz" though I don't believe they used
that term.

I do encourage you to check out the investigation protocol, even though most
of it is in Swedish, the investigation is very extensive, surprisingly so. It
puts the Swedish IT investigators in a very good light, from my amateur
perspective.

~~~
notimetorelax
Thank you for the explanation. I'll take a look, but if what you're saying is
right then we probably shouldn't consider this case in the context of The
Pirate Bay. Being a member of The Pirate Bay team doesn't grant him immunity
from any future misdeeds.

~~~
pathy
As far as I can tell the only connection to the TPB trial is that he used the
credentials of one of the lawyers involved in TPB case. Mongols comment from
earlier in the thread (read it as well! Contains more info):

>One / some of the intrusions have by using the login credentials of Monique
Wadsted, lawyer supporting the prosecution in the Pirate Bay trial.

------
MattiasE
For those who have not seen it yet, the movie about Pirate Bay and its
founders is a pretty interesting watch:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8)

------
belorn
Has any of the reporting sites a copy of the courts decision? Would prefer
reading the actually source rather than third-party reporting.

~~~
subsystem
If you can read swedish:
[http://minfil.org/W1fccfbdb8/gottfrid.pdf](http://minfil.org/W1fccfbdb8/gottfrid.pdf)

~~~
belorn
Thank you. If I could give you more up votes, I would.

Reading through it, I find some clear difference between what is actually said
in media/commenters, and what the police actually found. For example, the 10k
records was not a list of people with hidden identity. it was a record of 10k
people where some had hidden identity.

As an interesting side note... They have quite few bad spelling errors. I
particularly like the "postskanningar" that they found.

------
Kiro
Swedish article with more details:
[http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article16997376.ab](http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article16997376.ab)

~~~
ninjin
Swedish non-tabloid article with more details:
[http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/fangelse-for-svartholm-
war...](http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/fangelse-for-svartholm-
warg_8280980.svd)

------
caycep
hacking and not "infringement"? is this like nailing Capone for "tax evasion"
instead of the dozens of brutal gangland murders?

~~~
pathy
Drop the tinfoil hat.

He was found guilty of hacking and spreading personal information. It has
nothing to do with TPB case. He hacked into Logica and later leaked protected
personal information.

After the PRISM scandal I thought HN would be happy that people who steals and
publishes (and possibly uses, though that is not proven in any way) personal
information gets put behind bars.

Or are you suggesting that leaking personal identification numbers (that are
secret/hidden) of cops, domestic abuse victims etc. is a good thing?

~~~
jessriedel
Your first sentence is totally unnecessary and detracts from the discussion.

~~~
pathy
You may be right, it was perhaps unnecessary.

However, once you've read a few threads on anything TPB related (though this
one is rather tame), it is striking how extremely paranoid comments are.
Everything is somehow politically motivated and instigated by USA/MPAA. I am
simply very fed up with anakata getting a free pass from people just because
he founded TPB and got sued by MPAA and friends.

I don't think people who hacks into government databases and leaks secret
information, that could put people at risk, should get any praise. Regardless
of past achievements. Nor was there anything substantial evidence that this
was a political trial nor that it was related to copyright infringement.

~~~
jessriedel
I can empathize. Just keep in mind that such comments make it actively more
difficult for others to understand your opinion, and the physical act of
typing them out makes it more difficult for _you_ to think dispassionately.

As an aside: I honestly don't think caycep's question was supportive of
anakata. I can see how you could interpret it that way, but it can also just
be an empirical question. Heck, caycep compared anakata to _Al Capone_ , and
nobody would argue that Capone's tax evasion was acceptable.

